# How much Psyllium is too much?



## catherine (Aug 11, 2004)

Been having real problems with C lately. Seems like everytime I need the Bentyl then it makes my C worse for days. I'm now on the maximum dose of Perdiem fiber which is 2tsp. a day. That's about 8grams of psyllium.I thought I remembered my doc prescribing that along with metamucil wafers years back but the wafers are also 100% psyllium. 3.4grams per dose.Does anyone know if you can take too much psyllium? Or should I call my doc?


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi Catherine:The main thing to remember with psyllium and any of the fiber supplements is to drink plenty of water, otherwise you will get clogged up. Actually we're supposed to drink 8 glasses of water a day.I'm not sure how much psyllium would be too much since I can't take it. I know that when I took a teaspoon 3 times a day it was too much for me. Other people have no problems with it. I guess you have to just experiment to come up with is a good dosage for you. Probably a lot depends on how much fiber you're getting from food sources, also. If you take too much you'll get the bloated, gassy feeling.Normally we're supposed to get 20-35 grams of fiber a day, so you should try to work it into that amount. No, not 20-25 grams of psyllium!! But be careful to increase the fiber gradually so it's not too much for you. I'm C too and have to eat at least 30-35 grams. I take FiberSmart 2 times a day which is 3 grams per serving, and get the rest of the fiber from food.I hope this helps. Jean------------------"Never let the fear of striking out get in your way." Babe Ruth. And I'm also Praying with Bettie for a cure for this NASTY IBS! Jean[This message has been edited by JeanG (edited 11-20-1999).][This message has been edited by JeanG (edited 11-20-1999).]


----------



## catherine (Aug 11, 2004)

Thanks, Jean, for all the info.I've taken Perdiem now for years and never tried any other added fiber. I've been wondering about the FiberSmart. Does that cut down on gas and bloating?I'm sure I get enough fluids during the day. Seems like I'm always drinking just to get all the fiber down and vitamins. I think I'll add a glass of prune juice also.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 1999)

When I have C, I still feel like I have to go, even though I can't always. I use a stool softner, though the stools don't seem particularly hard, just hard to get out! Sounds weird, but this whole disease is weird!


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi Catherine:Sorry I didn't answer sooner. I took a snooze. I love those afternoon naps when it's raining outside.I take FiberSmart because it's flax along with a few other ingredients and I tolerate it better than psyllium. A few other people here take it also. For me it causes less bloating than psyllium.River, I usually don't get C the way I used to where I can't go at all, but what I get when I cramp are those real skinny stools. It either takes me twice as long to go or I have to go twice as many times to get it all out. I agree, IBS is weird. Jean------------------"Never let the fear of striking out get in your way." Babe Ruth. And I'm also Praying with Bettie for a cure for this NASTY IBS! Jean


----------



## catherine (Aug 11, 2004)

Okay, maybe it's time I try something different. The psyllium just doesn't seem to be cutting it anymore and I'm tired of the bloating. I took my maximum dose of Perdiem yesterday, also had two Metamucil wafers last night along with some prune juice. I felt nauseous and crampy all evening and this morning was able to go but not the amount I thought I would. I'm still very "aware" of my intestines today. It's like they're feeling very sensitive and bloated. Maybe I'll have to try the FiberSmart.


----------



## Rose (Mar 25, 1999)

Catherine,My cansiter of Perdiem states the dosage for adults and children 12 years or older is as follows: In the evening and/or before breakfast, 1 to 2 rounded teaspoons one to two times daily with at least 8 oz of cool liquid. It states not to take more than 5 teaspoons in a 24 hr period. The way I interpret those directions is you can safely take 2 teaspoons in the morning and 2 teaspoons at night. I don't know if the added dosage might help you, but just wanted to point out that 2 teaspoons is not the maxium dosage. ------------------"Today is the first day of the rest of your life"Rose


----------



## catherine (Aug 11, 2004)

Thanks, Rose. I guess I overlooked that!I just had a thought today to check my multivitamin and "low and behold" it has calcium and iron in it. I thought for sure it had no iron when I bought it because I know I can't take that, it makes the C worse. So, now I'm wondering if that's part of the C problem lately. I'm stopping that for a week or so to see if that helps.


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi Catherine:I'm sensitive to iron also. I've discovered that Centrum Silver, not the regular Centrum, has no iron in it so I take those. It does have 200 mg calcium, but that's not much. Maybe you can try those? Jean------------------"Never let the fear of striking out get in your way." Babe Ruth. And I'm also Praying with Bettie for a cure for this NASTY IBS! Jean


----------



## catherine (Aug 11, 2004)

I'm afraid to try anything with calcium or iron at this point. But thanks for the info.I think I'll just stop the vitamins for a week or so and see if there's any difference.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 1999)

Catherine,Your original Q how much psyllium husk is too much? The instructions on my psyllium husk say you can take up to a tablespoonful 3 times a day. I personally have found once a day is enough, although the effects have been weraing off recently and I am thinking of upping the dose to 2 x day.As Jean says, as long as you drink plenty, it is a question of finding the right level - you will know when you are taking too much as the Big C will set in!Good luck - I've found psyllium husk has revolutionised my IBS symptoms - no more D and gas/weird noises down below!


----------

